# Kylin mini RTA



## outlaw_cloud (16/9/20)

I recently pulled out my Kylin mini RTA from storage to give it another run , I wicked it, thinned out the edges of my cotton and made sure that they weren't touching all the way down. The RTA performed really good flavor was a bit mute about to a day or two after wicking it up I noticed that I started getting very light burnt hits(sort of like a cotton tast) , as the coil is still pretty much clean I'm assuming that for what ever reason the cotton is not saturating quick enough.

So my question is what is the most effective wicking method to use.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (16/9/20)

outlaw_cloud said:


> I recently pulled out my Kylin mini RTA from storage to give it another run , I wicked it, thinned out the edges of my cotton and made sure that they weren't touching all the way down. The RTA performed really good flavor was a bit mute about to a day or two after wicking it up I noticed that I started getting very light burnt hits(sort of like a cotton tast) , as the coil is still pretty much clean I'm assuming that for what ever reason the cotton is not saturating quick enough.
> 
> So my question is what is the most effective wicking method to use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I have my ends quite short, almost bow tie style, fluff up and just barely poke them through so the flow isn't suffocated. If you are poking your cotton further down it might be too tightly packed in the channel! I let natural gravity of the cotton dropping as it gets saturated play a big part in my wicking method. Also the golden rule is the higher the VG the less cotton needed!


----------



## outlaw_cloud (16/9/20)

Timwis said:


> I have my ends quite short, almost bow tie style, fluff up and just barely poke them through so the flow isn't suffocated. If you are poking your cotton further down it might be too tightly packed in the channel! I let natural gravity of the cotton dropping as it gets saturated play a big part in my wicking method. Also the golden rule is the higher the VG the less cotton needed!


Iv seen some videos and some say the cotton should barely touch the screws of the coil and others the cotton is al the way down but they always say fluff and thin out the cotton 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (16/9/20)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Iv seen some videos and some say the cotton should barely touch the screws of the coil and others the cotton is al the way down but they always say fluff and thin out the cotton
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


That thinning of cotton is an American thing, you will lose some anyway when fluffing up but i never feel the need to thin out.


----------

